# Tris Dixon: "Another positive test in British Boxing"



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Tris Dixon ‏@BoxingNewsED
Have heard of another positive test in British boxing #badtimes

:stonk


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Fucking ridiculous! What is the point watching this sport sometimes!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What a dick, he can't even tell us who it is!?


----------



## Del Boy (Jun 24, 2012)

Great .... was wondering when the next would be. Hopefully its not any big name


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> What a dick, he can't even tell us who it is!?


I'm just hoping it isn't the man in your avatar. Would break my heart.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Fuck. Obviously he can't say who it is until it becomes public knowledge, could be anyone.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

I reckon it might be ******* ***** but I hope not. 

Could it be one of the guys Larry O mentioned? :-(


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

DW, Mo?

That's who I was thinking of.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> DW, Mo?
> 
> That's who I was thinking of.


Shit. I called this after what, the first fight of his screened? @icemax remembers the night, he spotted the giveaway as well IIRC.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Yep, really sad if allegedy/potentially true :-(

Fleaman called it ages ago


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

I'm still half asleep, PM would be appreciated.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm quite glad if they dish out another big punishment. i think a few examples have to be made off to give boxers the shits and the more exposed then the more chance the boards and commissions of the world have to change for the better.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> I'm just hoping it isn't the man in your avatar. Would break my heart.


Seconded


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Just another poor sodding bastard caught up in the system, probably.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

I hope its not a prospect & is some aging veteran without many miles left on the clock.

Its a sad state of affairs, I just hope the BBBoC dont try & sweep this issue under the carpet & deal with it in a thorough & proper manner.


----------



## Del Boy (Jun 24, 2012)

No offence Dr Mo but I hope its the man in your avatar


----------



## Del Boy (Jun 24, 2012)

@Wallet who was the guy you were thinking of? cant make the name out because of the *****


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Del Boy said:


> No offence Dr Mo but I hope its the man in your avatar


.....


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: @ DelBoy

No offence taken, I know he's not to everyones liking but I'm a big fan. Would be devastated if it was him or his special gym mate.


----------



## Del Boy (Jun 24, 2012)

@Mexican_LP Not a fan of his atall, i respect his talent but his comments on camera are simply cringe worthy. I would bet against him vs Munroe Quigg Frampton Martinez and maybe even Casey. That being said I dont actually hope he tested positive as that would be no good for boxing. Really i hope it was simply a no name fighter whose test wont effect the sport


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Flea Man Same here mate, Frochy would never cheat though.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Del Boy said:


> @Mexican_LP Not a fan of his atall, i respect his talent but his comments on camera are simply cringe worthy. I would bet against him vs Munroe Quigg Frampton Martinez and maybe even Casey. That being said I dont actually hope he tested positive as that would be no good for boxing. Really i hope it was simply a no name fighter whose test wont effect the sport


na sorry mate, i was confused with the avaters, thought you were refering to @BoxingAnalyst :lol: no drama


----------



## Barry Manilow (Jun 8, 2012)

Any potentially libellous posts will have to be removed I'm afraid boys. x


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

It's Balotelli....


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Alot on ESB seem to think it's the mental Scottish guy who fought on Friday...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Alot on ESB seem to think it's the mental Scottish guy who fought on Friday...


Far too soon for it to be him.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Someone who has fought around 2 -3 weeks ago would be my guess.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Alot on ESB seem to think it's the mental Scottish guy who fought on Friday...


Shite! That would ridiculous :lol: And a real shame.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Quinn.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Far too soon for it to be him.


Yep, a coupla weeks yet.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The guy from Sheffield who got sparked by Anthony Joshua in sparring is my guess..:think


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Elephant Man said:


> Someone who has fought around 2 -3 weeks ago would be my guess.


Took them over 4 months to announce Dodson's ban.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Does in British boxing spread to those who have competed in a British show because both Hamer and Johnson gave interviews that would suggest they were off their tits the other week.


In all seriousness it could be anyone, the Peterson results took 5 months to come to light so it could be longer than just a recent fight.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Took them over 4 months to announce Dodson's ban.


Great point.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Competitor's name: Antony Dodson
Date of violation: 03/02/2012
Date added to website: 20/06/2012


Competitor's name: Terry Dunstan
Date of violation: 02/07/2011
Date added to website: 01/12/2011


Competitor's name: Michael Banbula
Date of violation: 29/01/2011
Date added to website: 30/06/2011


Around 5 months between violation and announcement on each of them.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Why @Flea Man not text me back :-(


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Wallet how the hell can it take 5 months? Surely they get the results back quicker.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I get my blood tests back within a week.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I get my blood tests back within a week.


Do they come back positive for Cocaine and Marijuana that you get off Kev's mum :think


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Do they come back positive for Cocaine and Marijuana that you get off Kev's mum :think


They only sell untraceable goods mate! Just like Pacquiao's dealer :good


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

@BoxingAnalyst :good Cheers for PM. Didn't make Tarver look very good last time out either :hey


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The truth is all coming out now. This will be the year remembered for injuries, tragedy and drug tests for both UFC and Boxing.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Why @Flea Man not text me back :-(


I txt you back straight away ya' mong! :bart


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> I txt you back straight away ya' mong! :bart


Sorry fella it's not come thru yet. Apologies!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> They only sell untraceable goods mate! Just like Pacquiao's dealer :good


:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Feel free to PM/text me with any info lads. :good


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Likewise. I'm very curious who it is.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Still not got any texts. Think flea has pulled a fast one :-(


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Ive been googling like mad for the last hour & cant find anything. 

I think I'll just PM Bryn, he'll have the answers


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Feel free to PM/text me with any info lads. :good


We only PM you with questions, not answers. If Bryn doesn't know, nobody knows. :lol:

But in all seriousness I'm quite intrigued as to who this could be


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Still not got any texts. Think flea has pulled a fast one :-(





Jim Bowen said:


> We only PM you with questions, not answers. If Bryn doesn't know, nobody knows. :lol:
> 
> But in all seriousness I'm quite intrigued as to who this could be


Thanks a bunch. :lol:


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Have never seen Mr ******* ***** fight, which sign did you think it was Flea? Back acne, his stomach or something else?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Gonna PM Bryn.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Bunce thinks the next 'name' to come out is in the same catagory as Dodson.:think


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

honestly what do people see in Froch that makes them think he might possibly be on something?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

@Vano-irons I txt you straight back, went fine on my phone. Obviously you're a massive bender, that must be the only explanation :hey


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Dave said:


> Bunce thinks the next 'name' to come out is in the same catagory as Dodson.:think


What?! Super middle? :-(


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

3 txts I've sent now :fire


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

MagicMan said:


> Have never seen Mr ******* ***** fight, which sign did you think it was Flea? Back acne, his stomach or something else?


His pecs.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Buncey is saying that this new cheat is also, like Dodson, 'victim' of not knowing what was in a supplement they were taking rather than knowingly jacking up whilst letting off a maniacal villainous laugh.


----------



## Jasper Simone (Jun 7, 2012)

I hate all this 'victim' type excuse shit. Whoever it is, and I hope to fuck it ain't someone I'm a fan of, this type of stuff is always a real sickener.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hope the name gets released and they don't sweep it under the carpet


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> @Vano-irons I txt you straight back, went fine on my phone. Obviously you're a massive bender, that must be the only explanation :hey


:lol: you cock!


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Its quite clear that @Vano-irons is the one who gave @Flea Man a fake number......probably flirt divert :deal


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Jog my memory, when did he last fight? :think


December IIRC, don't think Chunky is juicing though, he hasn't got the physique.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> December IIRC, don't think Chunky is juicing though, he hasn't got the physique.


Neither did Toney or Tarver. There are lots of different PEDs which are taken for lots of different benefits. Being shredded isnt the only one.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@DrMo Very true.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

It could be anyone really, I'd be seriously disappointed if it was Dallas though, his supplier would have been shafting him in every possible way


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

you could name most boxers in the country who is on one supplement or another,:-( most legal ones are as potent as the illegel ones,any of you been to a gym and seen what they sell,over the counter and fucking under, it, ive taken stuff,legal stuff,and i honestly can say ive been saner and more with it off acid, honestly lads,stop acting all fucking innocent,MOST ARE ALL ON ONE THING OR ANOTHER.

i remember training in the 80/90s and some stuff what people took then is illegal now but legal then,there is not much difference in illegal stuff or legal stuff,unless its some genetically engineered weird shit that Frankenstein has developed :yep


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

wrimc said:


> Its quite clear that @Vano-irons is the one who gave @Flea Man a fake number......probably flirt divert :deal


:lol: well he has sent me a picture or two


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

GIFSoup


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: damn!


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> I'm just hoping it isn't the man in your avatar. Would break my heart.


Fuckin hell I hope not..


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> I think Buncey is saying that this new cheat is also, like Dodson, 'victim' of not knowing what was in a supplement they were taking rather than knowingly jacking up whilst letting off a maniacal villainous laugh.


Sounds like Buncey is defending it a little.. Maybe that means its a Boxnation fighter...


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Sounds like Buncey is defending it a little.. Maybe that means its a Boxnation fighter...


He said:



Steve Bunce said:


> The bottom line is that if a fighter puts it in his body then he is guilty. What if it is a supplement from a magazine sold in Smiths?





Stu Mcculloch said:


> that's no excuse for a professional fighter...they should be seeking advice from reputable companies like





Steve Bunce said:


> Agreed. But a dietary pill is not the same as testosterone pellets being inserted into you hip by a doctor!





Stu Mcculloch said:


> agreed also but it is still an illegal advantage!!





Steve Bunce said:


> Correct. But NOT the same.


Hardly defending it, just saying you need to look at circumstances individually.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yea I agree it's not the same.. But it's treated in the same way is it not? In terms of the ban you get I mean? 

Ringside the other week they said the stuff in legel supplements even gets called different names. So you could even check all the labels and think you're ok.. But in reality you're not because they've changed the name of something!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Yea I agree it's not the same.. But it's treated in the same way is it not? In terms of the ban you get I mean?
> 
> Ringside the other week they said the stuff in legel supplements even gets called different names. So you could even check all the labels and think you're ok.. But in reality you're not because they've changed the name of something!


I guess that's what it comes down to. Narcotics have different categories depending on severity (although I'm unsure what makes a drug class A/B/C), should sports doping have the same?

Diuretics, for example, help you make weight but you're still dehydrating dangerously low to get there. Is that something where part of your purse should go to your opponent (win or lose)? You could be subjected to testing for your next five fights, if you fail on any count you're banned permanently.

But those with testosterone, etc where there's a clear benefit should be an automatic ban.

The problem for boxing is that, unlike team sports, there's no brand value outside of the individuals. If the individual goes, the brand goes with them.

Dark days...


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I've watched the Martin Bashir interview with Conte today... it's staggering.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Why don't the boards pick some products and promote them for use of boxers. That way it makes it easy for boxers to look through a list and see what they can use and if they go outside the list and it has something in it that is illegal then its tough luck. Sounds like a pretty simple way of sorting the mistaken substance out to me.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

I just hope some action is taken now, and things get tough. 3 British fighters caught within weeks there is obviously a problem. What is puzzling me is that Larry has been using for 6 years? and he's only just been caught. Basically since he turned Pro.. so I presure just recently was the first time he'd been tested, which is amazing.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

chatty said:


> Why don't the boards pick some products and promote them for use of boxers. That way it makes it easy for boxers to look through a list and see what they can use and if they go outside the list and it has something in it that is illegal then its tough luck. Sounds like a pretty simple way of sorting the mistaken substance out to me.


I like that. Then there is absolutely no excuse. I can't see t happening though. That would just be to easy.lol


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Larry failed a test & got busted only after the police caught him importing from the states & reported him to the BBBoC.

6 years worth of roids & he was only caught after a tip off :-( Its very disturbing to consider how deep this goes & what part PEDs play in British boxing


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The thing that pisses me off about him is he says "everybody's doing it, the fact that I'm getting attacked is staggering." Well you're the one who got caught you fucking plonker, lay in the bed you made instead of pointing the finger. Couldn't even beat a fat Russian over 6 rounds in Sunderland with all the drugs in the world and got knocked out by Big John in a round. Have a seat you plonker and enjoy your sentence.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> he's always pretty honest in his interviews. He's a likeable guy.


So's Peterson. Doesn't mean shit unfortunately.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> I just hope some action is taken now, and things get tough. 3 British fighters caught within weeks there is obviously a problem. What is puzzling me is that Larry has been using for 6 years? and he's only just been caught. Basically since he turned Pro.. so I presure just recently was the first time he'd been tested, which is amazing.


if they test every boxer every day for every drug there be no sport,they can't test for every drug in one go,its simple,its a game,some get caught some don't,shame people don't listen :-(


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Curtis woodhouse tweeted last week and said he has never once been drug tested in 6 years and 20 odd fights. Thats the problem i feel.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Curtis woodhouse tweeted last week and said he has never once been drug tested in 6 years and 20 odd fights. Thats the problem i feel.


I have to admit imagine working the small hall circuit not saying its prevalent there because thats the sport at a fairly low level but I cant see who is enforcing the drug tests or paying for them or making sure they are done with proper procedural regulations and that they are being done in accordance with the proper rules.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Curtis woodhouse tweeted last week and said he has never once been drug tested in 6 years and 20 odd fights. Thats the problem i feel.


That sounds like the problem to me. Not being tested once... In 6 years.. Says it all. I know you cant test everyone for everything. But at least keep people on their toes.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

wrimc said:


> I have to admit imagine working the small hall circuit not saying its prevalent there because thats the sport at a fairly low level but I cant see who is enforcing the drug tests or paying for them or making sure they are done with proper procedural regulations and that they are being done in accordance with the proper rules.


I agree it can be hard to manage small hall shows which go undetected for the majority of fans. But Curtis had fought for a WBO babble against Frankie Gavin, I would assume testing would be compulsory in this case! He is at the upper echelons of the British circuit, so this shit needs to be addressed.



anklespanker756 said:


> That sounds like the problem to me. Not being tested once... In 6 years.. Says it all. I know you cant test everyone for everything. But at least keep people on their toes.


Totally agree mate


----------



## Barry Manilow (Jun 8, 2012)

I've had to remove quite a few posts from this thread boys. 

Please think twice before posting anything which could be seen as libellous. x


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Someone PM it please lads.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Steroids should be legal.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Yes, nothing but Vimto going in John's mouth, and not the sugar-free stuff either!


:lol:


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

WarpedDesign said:


> Yeah, I won't hate on Ian Huntley because anyone could potentially be child-murdering nonce.


:rofl


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

WarpedDesign said:


> Yeah, I won't hate on Ian Huntley because anyone could potentially be child-murdering nonce.


atsch


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Yes, nothing but Vimto going in John's mouth, and not the sugar-free stuff either!


Rumour has it that he's be mainlining cartons of Um Bongo since the first Fury fight.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Bajingo :rofl


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> I just hope some action is taken now, and things get tough. *3 British fighters *caught within weeks there is obviously a problem. What is puzzling me is that Larry has been using for 6 years? and he's only just been caught. Basically since he turned Pro.. so I presure just recently was the first time he'd been tested, which is amazing.


I know about big Larry, and obviously this new one that Tris DIxon has raised. But who is the other one?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

McKay said:


> I know about big Larry, and obviously this new one that Tris DIxon has raised. But who is the other one?


Tony Dodson.

http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?220-Tony-Dodson-banned


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

With the BBBC now conducting “random” out of compettion testing, as well as blood testing….. Luxembourg here they come… :good


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

This is possibly true.

There's nothing other than credibility (or the desire for it) to make people undergo drug testing.

That's the problem with the lack of a single arbitary governing body with a powerful grip on the sport. Even though the board are recognised, the fact that someone could set up a rival organisation or use a foreign one on these shores to stage an event renders it unfit for purpose.

Could you really imagine Fergie and Mancini staging a friendly on neutral ground if both felt they'd been ripped off by the referees in their respective FA Cup semi finals - to determine the ''real'' cup winners?

The only other sport where there's been a coup of sorts is darts.... in cricket there's been two attempts - World Series Cricket and the Indian Cricket League. One was the kick up the arse the game needed and the other an abject failure.

Let's see what this brings.


----------

